# Pen Turning Chisels



## BillyBoy63 (May 27, 2017)

Hey 
what is the best or your favorite pen turning chisel & why
BillyBoy63


----------



## ladycop322 (May 27, 2017)

I use the carbide round chisel...never turned using a skew...just my chisel...we are best friends 

I like it because it's easy to handle and it's round, strong, and I love the replaceable blades!


----------



## TonyL (May 27, 2017)

one of these: Woodturning Skews | Wood Turning Tools | D-Way Tools and one of these: Woodturning Roughing Gouges | Wood Turning Gouges | D-Way Tools. Sharpness, edge-holding, control, less sanding, comfort. I occasionally use carbide: TOOLS or this one: Hunter Tool Systems | Carbide Woodturning Tool

I had easy wood, and have Doug Thompson skews, Sorby's oval skews, and spindle master, and even Benjamin's Best (which I don't think is bad at all... especially for the price).


----------



## its_virgil (May 27, 2017)

Love my skews for turning pens. I am now using the 1 inch and 1/2 inch Carter and Sons Toolworks skews. The tools are excellent and hold an edge better than any of my other tools. Using skews (not in the scraper mode) to slice through the wood allows me to start sanding at 220 or higher depending on the wood itself. The large skew is used to take the blanks to round and close to final diameters. The smaller is used for final tuning of the pen barrel to its final diameters and shape. I use skews on all materials for pen making.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## mecompco (May 27, 2017)

R2 Carbide on the wonderful Magical Skew. Hex shaft so you can easily hold it at a skew-like angle, and easy enough to scrape with as well, if you wish. Works with round, square or radiused cutters. I prefer the R2 radiused cutter for all my pen work. Cutters are cheap, and if you are thrifty as I am, you can easily sharpen them with a set of diamond hones. This tool has made a night and day like change in my productivity.

DELUXE MAGICAL SKEW - T. Shadow & Co. LLC

Regards,
Michael


----------



## MTViper (May 27, 2017)

My go to tools are a Crown 1" spindle roughing gouge for wood and a Benjamin's Best 0.75" spindle roughing gouge for plastics of all types.  I will occasionally use an EasyWood finisher (round bit) or a Magical Skew.


----------



## Herb G (May 27, 2017)

Read this. 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f160/craft-supplies-usa-148390/


----------



## gtriever (May 27, 2017)

I have Penn State's 3-piece pen turning sets, both in HSS and Carbide-tipped. Someday I may upgrade, but these are really nice chisels for the price.


----------



## dogcatcher (May 27, 2017)

I use a roughing gouge and a skew, the old fashioned versions.


----------



## leehljp (May 27, 2017)

An old HSS square end scraper ] that I got from somewhere and modified it to become my own scraper where the end is at an angle \ to adjust to my right handedness without having to hold the scraper straight out. Works well for me.


----------



## Charlie_W (May 27, 2017)

My primary pen turning tool is a 1" roughing gouge used in skew position. No scraping at all.
Next comes an oval skew for the final sizing.


----------



## randyrls (May 28, 2017)

William;  In all seriousness, the tool that does the job and you are most familiar with is the best tool for the job.  Practice with a tool until you are proficient at it 

Many use gouges, many use skews, carbide, high speed steel, and carbon steel.  Anywhere from the most expensive to the cheapest.

I have 4 tools; a large roughing gouge, a smaller spindle gouge, a 1/2" skew, and a carbide tipped golf handle tool.

Roughing gouge for removing corners on wood blanks.
Spindle gouge for material removal.
Skew to finish turn down to size.
Carbide to handle the hardest M3 and Tru-stone blanks.
On acrylic blanks I round corners with a disk sander.


----------



## Woodchipper (May 28, 2017)

Roughing gouge and a spindle gouge for the fine work.  I have learned that it is important to master a couple of tools and be skilled at their use.  I also learned to keep the grinder close and keep those tools sharp.  Worked on pens today and tried a skew.  Need to practice!


----------



## sbwertz (May 31, 2017)

I LOVE my skewchigouge!  I am going to buy one for the Blind center because it is as close to catch-proof as you are going to get.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1XnGeDSvhs


----------



## glycerine (May 31, 2017)

This is probably my favorite: IAP Home - Photos - carbide insert tool
Mostly because I made it myself!  And it's easy to just swap out tips.  BUT I also have a larger roughing gouge and a smaller gouge with a fingernail grind that get used alot.  For final turning, I use a skew parallel to the work, used more like a scraper.  I have several others, they just don't get used as often.  Who am I kidding, none of them get used lately because I moved 3 years ago and still haven't gotten back to the lathe like I used to!


----------

